# 1640hd Has Arrived



## Cmesler (May 26, 2016)

well guys after what seems like an eternity of waiting the lathe has hit the floor. There was a few things broken on it. Might have occurred in transit but there is no real way to tell. Matts replacing all the parts so I have no real worries. Overall impression of the lathe so far is that it is stout. Fit and finish seems to be decent, time will tell though.
Anyways here's a shot of her sitting on the ground once we got it unloaded.
	

		
			
		

		
	






More pics to come..


----------



## Rich V (May 26, 2016)

Nice!
What's that monster weigh?


----------



## Cmesler (May 26, 2016)

Somewhere in the neighborhood of 4200 ish. It's heavy I've got a 5000lb for lift and it didn't want anything to do with it moving it around.


----------



## wrmiller (May 26, 2016)

Yo Mama!  (I love tool por...err...pics)  

On a more serious note: wanna trade?


----------



## Cmesler (May 26, 2016)

Hey now that little gem you've got is on my want list. This thing has got to pay for itself first, but anything is possible.  
I've got a few pictures of the little dings and stuff and I plan to get it off the pallet wired in and leveled this weekend. I'll try to get a video uploaded then since everyone is ready to see this thing make some chips.


----------



## jbolt (May 26, 2016)

Nice! It is good to see some new machines arriving.


----------



## Cmesler (May 26, 2016)

Yea there was quite the wait on this thing 12 weeks from order date. Glad it's finally here.


----------



## wrmiller (May 26, 2016)

12 weeks? Not bad. I think I had to wait about 10 weeks for my 1340GT. As for the dings and stuff, I think every machine I've ordered has had them. No biggie really, as I always seem to add to the tally as I use the machines. I like to keep my machines cleaner than most and properly oiled, but they always end up looking like they have been well used.


----------



## jbolt (May 26, 2016)

Cmesler said:


> Yea there was quite the wait on this thing 12 weeks from order date. Glad it's finally here.


Your doing good at 12 weeks. I'm on week 13 and I'm told the factory will be finished with them next week. I have no idea how long the whole shipping process takes.


----------



## MSD0 (May 26, 2016)

Wow, that thing's a monster!!!


----------



## Cmesler (May 26, 2016)

Yes it is a beefy machine. From factory to them took 2 and a half weeks or so. Once they had it, it was delivered 2 weeks later.


----------



## Cmesler (May 26, 2016)

Yea it is just cosmetic the back splash was bent, and the tail stop lock handle was broke off, the motor vent cover was bent up. But Matt is taking cake of all of it so I am not worried. The chucks came this evening and I believe I'm going to have to install a dedicated crane over the lathe to switch them out.


----------



## wrmiller (May 27, 2016)

Cmesler said:


> Yea it is just cosmetic the back splash was bent, and the tail stop lock handle was broke off, the motor vent cover was bent up. But Matt is taking cake of all of it so I am not worried. The chucks came this evening and I believe I'm going to have to install a dedicated crane over the lathe to switch them out.



Sounds familiar. I got one of the last 1340s of a particular shipment, and had to take one that had a single phase motor. Matt threw in a 3-phase onto the crate, but it showed up with a smushed up fan cover, so he promptly replaced the motor. My back splash was tweaked a bit but I fixed that myself, and I had some paint missing in a few spots. No broken levers though. Not surprised Matt is taking care of that for you. The man has been really good to deal with on the few issues I've had with things (a power feed is the latest).

And while I love looking at, and even driving a lathe such as yours, I have no idea what I'd do with it as it's way more machine that I would ever need.

Your comment about installing a crane for the chucks is one example of this, in that I have enough strength still to lug around a 8" PBA set-tru when I have to, but wouldn't want to consider anything larger. Now if like you, I was making money with my machines I might have to reconsider all that though.


----------



## Cmesler (May 27, 2016)

Yea Matt has been pretty good to deal with. I honestly can't really think of anything to complain about.
I would love to have a smaller machine to play around with and do some smaller work on. But my Dilemma is buying a 1340gt when the cast iron bases arrive or finding a old cincinatti hydrashift. Either way it'll be a while before I can swing anything else.
 Actually the 3 jaw chuck I was able to lift and install by myself no problem. I would say 100lbs ish the 4 jaw said 120 on the box it's 12" the 3 jaw is 10" so there's a little difference there.


----------



## jbolt (May 27, 2016)

Cmesler said:


> Actually the 3 jaw chuck I was able to lift and install by myself no problem. I would say 100lbs ish the 4 jaw said 120 on the box it's 12" the 3 jaw is 10" so there's a little difference there.



I've done a few overhead lifts for some "elderly" friends who have trouble with chucks as small as 6" . I would definitely consider one on anything over 8".


----------



## wrmiller (May 27, 2016)

Cmesler said:


> Yea Matt has been pretty good to deal with. I honestly can't really think of anything to complain about.
> I would love to have a smaller machine to play around with and do some smaller work on. But my Dilemma is buying a 1340gt when the cast iron bases arrive or finding a old cincinatti hydrashift. Either way it'll be a while before I can swing anything else.
> Actually the 3 jaw chuck I was able to lift and install by myself no problem. I would say 100lbs ish the 4 jaw said 120 on the box it's 12" the 3 jaw is 10" so there's a little difference there.



I can still lift about 150 lbs or so, but it's the leaning over and getting it on the spindle without damaging anything (or me) that would concern me. 

Oh, and I'm all over that new cast iron base for my 1340. Just as soon as Matt says he has them in stock. With that my little lathe will be more than a match for anything I'm going to be throwing at it.


----------



## Cmesler (May 27, 2016)

Yea I spoke to Matt about the bases he said it could be July or it could be September just depends. Weight was about an extra 600lbs. Price was to be 6-700 as of now( don't quote me on this) but that paired with the 1340 seems like an awesome combo.
As for the lift there will be one in the new addition once completed. That's where all the machines will be going.


----------



## wrmiller (May 27, 2016)

I may have to design up a small lift that mounts on the lathe itself for later when I can no longer pick up my chucks safely. Probably wait for the cast iron stands before I do that though.

And yea, these new cast iron stands will really make these 1340s the cat's meow so to speak in this size range. Can't wait.


----------



## Cmesler (May 27, 2016)

Probably going to put a job crane Inbetween the lathe and mill. 
I'm looking forward to seeing your machine with them based on it I'm going to be drooling all over it.


----------



## tmarks11 (May 27, 2016)

Cmesler said:


> Weight was about an extra 600lbs. Price was to be 6-700 as of now( don't quote me on this) ...


Seems like a killer deal to me.  Wonder if I can plant my G0709 on top of one... probably not long enough... drat!

Someone want to measure distance outside distance between the feet of the 1236 bed for me?

Large chucks is a downside of a machine the size of the OP.  I hate picking up 10 and 12" chucks.  A 5 or 6" chuck is so much more convenient.


----------



## Firestopper (May 27, 2016)

Congratulations, thats a beauty!


----------



## Rich V (May 27, 2016)

For a large lathe there is no law preventing you from mounting a smaller chuck on the appropriate back plate to keep the weight to a manageable scale. Keep that 12 inch for the big jobs, use a 6 inch for the rest.
Just a thought.


----------



## Cmesler (May 27, 2016)

Thanks guys. I have pondered getting a 8" 4 jaw combination for 75% of what we do the other being cylinder work or big pins or shafts. I like the idea of a combination 4 jaw in a 12" to keep from having to swap out chucks, but at almost 3k that's a little to rich for my blood.


----------



## Cmesler (May 27, 2016)

The machine is still on the pallet but the urge got the best of me so I wired it up and let her run a while at each speed. Then made a few light cuts.





Surface finish was great that was about a .150 pass just to try and clean it up some.


----------



## wrmiller (May 27, 2016)

Now I'm drooling...


----------



## Cmesler (May 27, 2016)

It's about .007 out from start to finish over a 6 inch span. Probably just because it's sitting on the pallet and not leveled or anything. Runs great that was 1500 rpm or so with a iscar tnmg insert.


----------



## wrmiller (May 27, 2016)

Cmesler said:


> Thanks guys. I have pondered getting a 8" 4 jaw combination for 75% of what we do the other being cylinder work or big pins or shafts. I like the idea of a combination 4 jaw in a 12" to keep from having to swap out chucks, but at almost 3k that's a little to rich for my blood.



Yikes! I thought my PBA was spendy. 

But you know...If you're making money with the lathe, what's another $3k? (wink...wink)


----------



## Cmesler (May 27, 2016)

Hey one day. I thought pba made a combination but all I can find is oil field combination chucks. Maybe I'm just not looking in the right place.


----------



## wrmiller (May 27, 2016)

What's the diameter of that piece you just turned? And what material? Just curious.


----------



## Cmesler (May 27, 2016)

It's just some 2" 1018 I had laying around.


----------



## wrmiller (May 27, 2016)

I looked for a PBA combo, as I thought it would definately be nice to have but never found one offered anywhere. But I was looking for these little wimpy 8" chucks.


----------



## wrmiller (May 27, 2016)

Cmesler said:


> It's just some 2" 1018 I had laying around.



Thanks. Reason I asked is I like to run most of my work above 1k rpm and keep getting 'told' that my speeds are too high. And that you can't sneak up on a dimension. And carbide can't take light cuts, blah, blah, blah... So I always ask when I see guys running similar speeds/feeds.


----------



## Cmesler (May 27, 2016)

My understanding is that carbide likes high speeds. Hence all your Cnc machines turning a few thousand rpm use carbide tools/inserts. Now certain style inserts like a cnmg like a heavier cut. Also chip breakers and lead angles start coming into effect. But this tnmg tool seems to not mind either way. The inserts are some NOS teledyne.


----------



## wrmiller (May 27, 2016)

Yea, my understanding of carbide inserts is severely lacking to say the least. Even though that's all I use. I need to work on this.


----------



## Cmesler (May 27, 2016)

Here is a link to a seco program you can download. Pretty neet to play around with.
https://www.secotools.com/en/Global...ol-Selection-Support/Secolor-Selection-guide/
They have a book out I'll have to find it. That has all the insert breakdowns of how they should be used, speeds and feeds etc.


----------



## wrmiller (May 27, 2016)

Cool. Thanks!

(Oops...looks like windows only. Mac guy here)


----------



## Cmesler (May 27, 2016)

Yea same here I can't stand Windows. I have it downloaded on the shop laptop ( Hewlett crapard) only reason we have it is for diagnostic software. I'll see if I can find the link to that book. It's free and about 3 inches of very helpful information.


----------



## wrmiller (May 27, 2016)

Cool. Thanks again!


----------



## jbolt (May 27, 2016)

wrmiller said:


> (Oops...looks like windows only. Mac guy here)



I knew there was something not quite right with y.....


----------



## tmarks11 (May 28, 2016)

Rich V said:


> For a large lathe there is no law preventing you from mounting a smaller chuck on the appropriate back plate to keep the weight to a manageable scale.


True, although since it is probably a D1-6 spindle, you won't find a direct mount chuck smaller than 8".  You can mount a smaller chuck on a backplate, but again, the smallest backplate you can get is going to be 8".  You can turn that down a bit (to 7-1/8") to match the spindle, and maybe turn it at an angle to match the chuck diameter (I have a 5" 5C D1-5 chuck mounted like that).


----------



## mksj (May 28, 2016)

You might look at the Bison 8" combo (# 7-848-0800), I use one and great all around chuck. Also Firestopper has the same chuck and has been happy with his.. Has a little over a 2" bore and can handle stock down to 0.2", so much smaller than your typical independent of similar size. The repeatability of the scroll is around 0.002" and takes under a minute to dial down to nil TIR using the independent jaws. Probably looking at around 75-80Lbs with a backing plate. QMT does carry Bison, also Ajax Industries and Grizzly usually have decent pricing. I use a Gator backing plate which was about 1/2 the price of the Bison, the D1-5 and D1-6 backing plates do come in 6" sizes if you are looking for a smaller chuck to mount to one. 

Impressive turning on that round stock. I mostly use carbide inserts, the CNMG type (80 degree diamond) works great and I use it most of the time, also like the WNMG which I use mostly for aluminum. On a larger machine like yours you can use negative rake tooling, on smaller Hp machine, neutral rake takes less Hp, so I use CCMT and CCGT types.


----------



## Doubleeboy (May 28, 2016)

I know several folks who mount small chucks inside the jaws of their big 4 jaw, voila set tru, very low cost.  If you want to use carbide as low speeds and small depth of cut, I suggest a hi positive uncoated insert without a large radius.  Even the lowly TPG will do the job.

nice lathe btw
michael


----------



## Firestopper (May 28, 2016)

mksj said:


> You might look at the Bison 8" combo (# 7-848-0800), I use one and great all around chuck. Also Firestopper has the same chuck and has been happy with his.. Has a little over a 2" bore and can handle stock down to 0.2", so much smaller than your typical independent of similar size. The repeatability of the scroll is around 0.002" and takes under a minute to dial down to nil TIR using the independent jaws. Probably looking at around 75-80Lbs with a backing plate. QMT does carry Bison, also Ajax Industries and Grizzly usually have decent pricing. I use a Gator backing plate which was about 1/2 the price of the Bison, the D1-5 and D1-6 backing plates do come in 6" sizes if you are looking for a smaller chuck to mount to one.
> 
> Impressive turning on that round stock. I mostly use carbide inserts, the CNMG type (80 degree diamond) works great and I use it most of the time, also like the WNMG which I use mostly for aluminum. On a larger machine like yours you can use negative rake tooling, on smaller Hp machine, neutral rake takes less Hp, so I use CCMT and CCGT types.


I completely agree, the Bison is a "golden" choice, fully capable of repeated results and just heavy enough to remove/install without crapping your shorts. The real magic is in the two custom made T handles allowing fine tuning is short order. This chuck would certainly compliment that beautiful lathe you have!


----------



## Cmesler (May 28, 2016)

I think I'm going to save my pennies and get the 12" version of that combination chuck. I would like a chuck to leave on 90% of the time.
The bison seems to be an awesome chuck. Everyone seems to like there's.


----------



## Rich V (May 29, 2016)

Have you looked at Gator chucks? Very similar to Bison at a much better price point. I purchased an 8in 6 jaw set true type from http://www.allindustrial.com/lathe-tools-c-381/lathe-chucks-c-381_382/ Great prices and fast free shipping. They have both the forged steel & semi-steel types depending on you speeds & needs.

Gator PA 12-1/2" 6-jaw Adjustable Scroll Chuck $1,563.12 http://www.allindustrial.com/lathe-...1212-6jaw-adjustable-scroll-chuck-p-3813.html



Cmesler said:


> I think I'm going to save my pennies and get the 12" version of that combination chuck. I would like a chuck to leave on 90% of the time.
> The bison seems to be an awesome chuck. Everyone seems to like there's.


----------



## Cmesler (May 29, 2016)

I have looked at gator chucks. They have a great price point and being a bison clone I'm sure they work excellent. I'll have to consider them when the time comes. I've got plenty of time to research.


----------



## Doubleeboy (May 29, 2016)

Rich V said:


> Have you looked at Gator chucks? Very similar to Bison at a much better price point. I purchased an 8in 6 jaw set true type from http://www.allindustrial.com/lathe-tools-c-381/lathe-chucks-c-381_382/ Great prices and fast free shipping. They have both the forged steel & semi-steel types depending on you speeds & needs.
> 
> Gator PA 12-1/2" 6-jaw Adjustable Scroll Chuck $1,563.12 http://www.allindustrial.com/lathe-tools-c-381/lathe-chucks-c-381_382/pa-series-adjustable-c-381_382_414/6jaw-2pc-ilhard-reversible-jaws-c-381_382_414_417/gator-pa-1212-6jaw-adjustable-scroll-chuck-p-3813.html



I would respectfully disagree with the above quote.  I bought a 8" Set Tru Gator chuck last year, it is a joke compared to a Bison, its made in China for one, comes with poorly ground parts and had grinding grit in it.  None of the 3 bison chucks I have bought new had issues at all and were precision devices which the Gator clearly is not.   I will agree that allindustrial has great prices but a great price on a turd still leaves you with a turd.

Hopefully you had better luck.  I would not buy a Gator chuck at any price even with free shipping.

michael


----------



## Firestopper (May 29, 2016)

Buy once, cry once.  A 12" chuck, your back up in weight, prolly in the 115 lb range plus back plate. She'll look right at home on that monster lathe.


----------



## Cmesler (May 29, 2016)

That's what I'm thinking


----------



## talvare (May 31, 2016)

Cmesler said:


> I believe I'm going to have to install a dedicated crane over the lathe to switch them out.



First....nice machine! Concerning the dedicated crane, I was about to do that for my lathe but ultimately decided to buy a 2 ton cherry picker. For me it was a good decision because it is much more versatile. I use it for changing out the heavier chucks on the lathe, setting up the rotary table on the mill, loading or unloading heavy stuff from my truck and even used it for it's intended purpose.....removed and replaced a couple of engines. Just some food for thought.
Enjoy that new machine.

Ted


----------



## Cmesler (May 31, 2016)

Got the lathe off the pallet and leveled over the weekend. Turned down some 2" 1018 rod to make some test cuts. Then played around with some other "unknown" steel. Turned out to be some induction hardened rod. All in all the machine didn't have any problems making a few heavy cuts. Still letting everything get broke in before I get too carried away.


----------



## tmarks11 (May 31, 2016)

Keep flashing up those pictures.  Before we know it, Coolidge will be reaching for his credit card! Yes, it is made in China, and I know you swore off China, but I few more photos and you might have a relapse! Coolidge, you there?


----------



## Cmesler (May 31, 2016)

Haha yes it is made in China. But the only thing I have found that the only thing thus far lacking on the lathe is the quality of the paint job.


----------



## wrmiller (May 31, 2016)

With cuts/finish like that I don't give a damn where it's made.


----------



## Firestopper (May 31, 2016)

Bad a$$ lathe. Really liking that beast. Whats the spindle bore size?


----------



## Cmesler (May 31, 2016)

firestopper said:


> Bad a$$ lathe. Really liking that beast. Whats the spindle bore size?


Spindle bore is 2 1/4.


wrmiller said:


> With cuts/finish like that I don't give a damn where it's made.


I've been suprised thus far. I've got some new sandvik inserts coming for that tnmg tool so I'm interested in seeing how they do.


----------



## Firestopper (May 31, 2016)

Awesome machine, my 1440 looks like a baby by comparison. 
Simply impressive!


----------



## Cmesler (Jun 1, 2016)

Haha yea when you step up to this size there is a big jump there. Which model is your 1440? I know there are several.


firestopper said:


> Awesome machine, my 1440 looks like a baby by comparison.
> Simply impressive!


----------



## Firestopper (Jun 1, 2016)

It's a Birmingham YCL-1440GH  and weighs 1/2 of your monster. She's been in service since 2001 and recently got a complete electrical/electronic "smart lathe" makeover with the help of mksj. I use CXA size tooling with excellent results and she's never stalled during heavy cuts. Your machine is a brute on steroids for being on size up. The only complaint I have with my lathe is the spindle bore size of 1.5".


----------



## Cmesler (Jun 2, 2016)

Probably runs a lot smoother on the vfd now.


----------



## Firestopper (Jun 3, 2016)

Honestly, the machine always ran smooth (probably the weight), but the upgraded system including motor really opened up many options/features and control taking full advantage a VFD has to offer. Are you familiar with mksj proximity stop? This combined with motor braking makes blind boring/threading or any other critical operation semi-automatic with the machine stopping itself within .00009 or less requiring the operator to reset for next pass without disengaging the 1/2 nut (threading example). The motor braking is also impressive as is the speed control. The machine runs like a entirely different machine. Many folks use VFD's to just power up 3 phase machines and never experience the whole "enchilada".
I don't recall reading how your supplying your machine, is it RPC or ?. what ever your using your machine likes it based on the finish of those 2" test cuts. I can also see a 5C scroll chuck in your future, easy to spend other peoples money haha.  
Really happy for you brother, probably the last lathe you'll buy for home use.


----------



## Cmesler (Jun 3, 2016)

firestopper said:


> Honestly, the machine always ran smooth (probably the weight), but the upgraded system including motor really opened up many options/features and control taking full advantage a VFD has to offer. Are you familiar with mksj proximity stop? This combined with motor braking makes blind boring/threading or any other critical operation semi-automatic with the machine stopping itself within .00009 or less requiring the operator to reset for next pass without disengaging the 1/2 nut (threading example). The motor braking is also impressive as is the speed control. The machine runs like a entirely different machine. Many folks use VFD's to just power up 3 phase machines and never experience the whole "enchilada".
> I don't recall reading how your supplying your machine, is it RPC or ?. what ever your using your machine likes it based on the finish of those 2" test cuts. I can also see a 5C scroll chuck in your future, easy to spend other peoples money haha.
> Really happy for you brother, probably the last lathe you'll buy for home use.


I have came across it on some other threads. Seems like a sweet setup. When, not if but when I get a vfd (1200$ for a 7.5hp vfd) I will have a proximity stop. 
I have 230v 3 phase at the shop, no rpc or anything along those lines. Funny you should mention the collet chuck, ive been looking at them like a hawk the past day or so.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 3, 2016)

A three thousand pound lathe AND three phase in the shop? What kind of 'hobby' machinist are you anyway?


----------



## Firestopper (Jun 3, 2016)

wrmiller said:


> A three thousand pound lathe AND three phase in the shop? What kind of 'hobby' machinist are you anyway?



Haha, any kind he wants to be.... and its over 4K lb.


----------



## Cmesler (Jun 3, 2016)

Well some people just have bigger hobbies
But shooting a lot got me into machining/gunsmithing. When I had my first rifle built I realized that there had to be a cheaper way. So I started looking for a lathe. But knowing that I needed something with the capacity for bigger work. So I landed here, machining at this point is still a hobby we don't use it for shop work every day. The normal day to day is working on stuff along the lines of this.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 4, 2016)

Enjoy your new lathe!


----------



## Cmesler (Aug 3, 2016)

Been idle for awhile we have been wide open around the shop and I haven't had a chance to upload some pictures of work. Did some big cylinder work today and got to use the steady rest for the first time. Just barely squeezed it into the lathe. Length of the shaft was right at 39" with a od of 5". This was off of a forklift with a 4 stage cylinder. A set screw had came out over time and got chewed up inside as you can see the lip was chewed up pretty good.


----------

